# Zip code 00000 in HR24s



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I set up two new HR24s one is a 100 and the other is a 500. Both work correct for locals, weather and all else but in info screen the zip is 00000.i don't want do a complete reset, dose anyone now of a way to set zip. When I did the setup as new it did not ask for a zip.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Its just used for calculating the dish pointing screen. Ignore it.
If it bothers you, just do a satellite setup over again. (Not a complete reset).


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks. I will forget about it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

PCampbell said:


> Thanks. I will forget about it.


I read putting the zip in your local weather setup also updates it. Was this wrong info?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My new HR34 did not have the zip code set yet the Weather Channel did when the local on the 8's came on. I thought it was strange.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I read putting the zip in your local weather setup also updates it. Was this wrong info?


Sorry, that's not right. The system test will show 00000 as the zip code unless you go through dish aiming in the satellite setup.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sorry, that's not right. The system test will show 00000 as the zip code unless you go through dish aiming in the satellite setup.


I couldn't test it, because I had done all my existing receivers via the Sat Setup.

I'm swapping a HR21 in a couple of days. I'm going to try the Weather Local Setup and see if the More Info 00000 Zip Code updates.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

How does D* know your local channels without the ZIP? Also, if you have OTA AM21, how does it know what the local channels may be?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

DirecTV gives you local channels based upon your service address on the account. They then send autorization to your receivers over the satellite signal to your receivers to tell your receivers which local channels you are authorized for and where they are in the data stream. If you are too far outside the spotbeam for the local channels that you would get based on your service address you won't get them.

As far as the AM21 goes it has it's own zip code entry screen when you set it up and it uses those zip codes to figure out what local channels are in the guide database being sent down from the satellites. It then will tune in only those channels that are in the guide (except with the H20 and HR34, evidently they actually scan for OTA channels and then compare to the guide data).

The zip code entry that you put in during satellite setup is just to help you aim the dish like mentioned before. It will give you the angles to use as a starting point to aim the dish and then you tweak it from there.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> ......


Thanks for clearing that up. Have a great day!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> I read putting the zip in your local weather setup also updates it. Was this wrong info?





Stuart Sweet said:


> Sorry, that's not right. The system test will show 00000 as the zip code unless you go through dish aiming in the satellite setup.





Drucifer said:


> I couldn't test it, because I had done all my existing receivers via the Sat Setup.
> 
> I'm swapping a HR21 in a couple of days. I'm going to try the Weather Local Setup and see if the More Info 00000 Zip Code updates.


HR21-200 w/SW 4D1 arrived today. It had a zip code of 00000 in the More Info screen. Went to Weather and my Zip was already there. For fun I change it to my old city zip and there was no change in the More Info screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well there you go.


----------

